# Supersized BG



## Fragezeichen300 (25. Juni 2012)

Hi
Hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum gelandet.
Wollte euch fragen ob sich jemand mit dieser Seite auskennt. http://buildinternet.com/project/supersized/

Ich würde gerne den code für den Simple Background haben weiss aber nicht wie ich zudem komme.

http://buildinternet.com/project/supersized/demo.html

danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## ikosaeder (26. Juni 2012)

Da ist doch ein fetter Downloadbutton der auf
https://github.com/buildinternet/supersized
verweist.


----------

